# Best air suspension?



## Techno100

Airide or Dunlop??????????
Seriously considering putting all my other upgrade ambitions back a while and putting air suspension on next.
I plan to fit myself but would like feedback from anyone in the know as to the better product.

Already I can see the airide will cost over £70 more than the Dunlop after discount plus P&P


----------



## motorhomenicky

Hi

I have fitted the dunlop kit for customers, the kit is very easy to fit and is very good quality, you do need to order the gauge seperatly so do take that into the cost.

hope this helps

nick


----------



## teemyob

*Air Suspension*

Hello,

This is something we have considered many times, we really could do with lifting the van. Do not need it for any other reason. Apart from super sidewinds like the Mistral in France, the motorhome just glides along like it is on rails.

So far I have looked at

Glide Rite
Drive Rite
Dunlop
Single Airbags
Dual Airbags
Semi Air
Full Rear Air

Companies

VB Air
Goldschmit
AS Air Suspension
Glide rite

Trouble is I find that the information can be very confusing.

Many have said that after fitting, lift is minimal.

What I would also like is to be able to increase pressure from the drivers seat. Not bothered if I have to have the dials on the dash.

Anyone with a 5 series Mercedes Sprinter who has managed to get at least 3" of lift would be of interest. We always drag along the ramp of Hull Ferries and many others. Same happens with certain inclines. Tow bar is starting to wear down.

TM


----------



## rupert1

Techno100 said:


> Airide will cost over £70 more than the Dunlop after discount plus P&P


Neither the kit by AS air suspension is the most complete and having had it I consider it would be hard to beat. A little more expensive than airide but when you look at the package it is easy to see why.


----------



## rupert1

Sorry double post


----------



## teemyob

*Rides*

The costs do seem to have crept up quite a bit too.

TM


----------



## Hobbyfan

I really can't give an objective opinion on various makes as I've only had one! However, I can say that my Airide set-up is excellent.

It's a on a Transit LWB with a very large overhang and the gauge and valve is fitted inside the 'van so I can raise or lower it very quickly with just a few strokes of a foot pump.

I had it fitted professionally as I'm a total numpty at any form of DIY but I'm assured that it can be fitted quite easily by a competent handyman.

I've a huge garage which is usually full and there are two bikes on a rack, so for me it was high on my list of extras when I got the new 'van.


----------



## Hymer1942

*Friday*

Hi all, after a lot of reserch, and comparing Airide and A S Air suspension at the northern show I have opted to buy the full A. S . kit it is a lot more expensive, but I have found in life you only get what you pay for. It is being done on Friday the 30th of this month I will kepp you informed.

Barrie. 416 Sprinter


----------



## machilly

I fitted the AS system to my Hymer (Fiat Ducato Base), I got a local meachanic to fit it, and I have to say I would never be without it.
because the system comes with the onboard compresseror and the the gauges right anf letft each side can be adjusted separately and levelling side to side becomes a lot easier than always having to ramp a side.
You can also alter the ride height prior to getting on ferries etc.

I was going to get the Airride system originally, but thank goodness the dealer who was going to fit it let me down on the date of fitting,
looked again and came across airide, delivered next day, fitted day after.

Hope this helps in your decision

regards


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We have airide.
no swaying when overtaking lorries buses , more stability on roundabouts.
Anything that improves stability and handling is a must.

Dave p


----------



## trek

Trev

just measured the rise & fall of my Dunlop air suspension on my Sprinter 518 ( 2 bags- one either side & each bag has two rings or sections so its not very tall)

its currently parked on a slope - rear end down but changing the air pressure from 0.5 bar which is the pressure I drive at (minimum allowed) to 7bar (maximum allowed) it lifts the rear end by approx 2 & 1/4 inches 

I have the Dunlop compressor, tank & gauges fitted so can control it from the drivers seat

compressor & tank fitted under passenger seat gauges fitted on centre dashboard as shown in the picture


It may be worth speaking to MarcleLeisure or Dunlop to see if they would supply you with the taller 3 segment air bag as this would lift it higher ????

I only ever pump my air bags up when driving onto a camp site or over pot holed ground at walking pace as the van will rock from side to side alarmingly now the air bags doesn't stop this rocking but reduces it and it returns to normal so much quicker with the bags pumped up.

On the open road I leave them deflated on their minimum pressure as the ride is great without the air bags


----------



## Techno100

I'm still in suspension :lol: Can't decide between the two. The Dunlop is quite a bit cheaper and all inclusive of delivery whilst the Outdoorbits offering is no better for the extra money IMHO and then £18 banged on at checkout for delivery too 8O


----------



## trek

I bought the Dunlop system from MarcleLeisure after much deliberating

I thought it was very easy to fit & of excellent quality & design

plus you have the backup support of the manufacturer at

http://www.dunlopsystems.com/

why don't you email them directly to test them out

[email protected]

they replied very quickly to all of my questions


----------



## Techno100

A good instructional fitting guide too. £403 inclusive of guages and delivery seems OK. Fit before trip to France I hope


----------



## pneumatician

*Air Suspension*

I have fitted both Airride and Dunlop (Marcle). 
Both systems are easy to fit and work well but personally I have found the pneumatic fittings supplied with the Dunlop more reliable than the Legris (push in) used by Airride. The smaller bore tube is better quality and more flexible also.

Steve


----------



## peedee

I dunno what the respective life of all the different systems are but it maybe worth checking. I was told that Airide's was 8 years. This was born out when I had to change mine after nine years and I also had an airline leak at about the same time so effectively the whole system apart from the gauges was changed after nine years of use. 

peedee


----------



## SaddleTramp

I had the Goldschmit system installed.

No sway when being overtaken at any speed by juggernauts.
No Sway from ANY high side winds even the French Mistral nor the Greek Maestro.
You control it from drivers seat
You can get an extra few inches lift when needed within seconds.
It works automatically and adjust the pressure in each side when cornering etc

You can purchase it and fit it yourself.


----------



## dodger148

I have been doing some research also and am having the Airide system fitted next week.

A chap I know has had both the Drive Rite and Airide systems on his vans over the years and thinks there is little to choose between them as
far as performance is concerned. He would be happy with either.

I did consider the AS-Air Suspension as they are local to me, 
I chatted to two people at Knutsford who has AS-AS fitted, one system was fitted about three years ago who thought the quote I had been given was probably almost double what he paid, the second by sheer fluke had the same van (A-S didnt make many Windsors) and she paid about £250 less last year ! 
The lady did actually go and query this with AS Air Suspension at the show and was told they had had a price increase since last year !!!

Regarding the rear end lift, at 2 bar the Windsor mentioned above didnt look different to ours. The other van was an Talisman(Boxer) and these all had a back end lift as standard, without air assistance.

You can pop in for a cuppa Trev after the vans been done and have a nosey


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Just this morning fitted Airide, having purchased it direct from them here;
http://www.air-ride.co.uk/home.html

It took me a couple of hours on my own on the drive as I took it steady. Very easy to do if you know one end of a spanner from another, and have a decent jack & axle stands. Worst bit is crawling under the van and out again when you can't reach stuff whilst working on your own :wink:

My main reason for fitting was grounding the tow bar every time we left our drive due to its steepness. It easily sorts that, but have yet to try it for comfort on the road.


----------



## Techno100

Mickyblueyes said:


> Just this morning fitted Airide, having purchased it direct from them here;
> http://www.air-ride.co.uk/home.html
> 
> How much were you charged inc delivery?


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Techno100 said:


> Mickyblueyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just this morning fitted Airide</a>, having purchased it direct from them here;
> http://www.air-ride.co.uk/home.html
> 
> How much were you charged inc delivery?
> 
> 
> 
> Think it was £490 the invoice is in the garage & its pouring down. I mucked up there as I didn't realise Outdoorbits had it on their site, I could have used the forum discount code...
> Doh!
> However I had it within a day or so (yesterday & fitted it today).
Click to expand...


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Just to add WRT to the compressed air fittings.

I personally prefer the 'push fit' type on the Airide kit. you can easily insert and remove them. They either seal or not i.e. without weeping, you just need to cut the end cleanly with a sharp blade leaving no swarf and so long as you don't put any lateral stress on the pipe near the fittings once inserted you are fine. 

All this means is don't let the pipe flap about (zip tie it up) or bend curves too tight

We have used them at work for years with no problems using the plastic pipe supplied with the kit.

IMO compression type fittings can be a pain to get to seal if you are not used to making the joints, as it is easy to under/over tighten, and you often need PTFE tape as well.

Just my 2p.


----------



## Hymer1942

*fitted*

Hi all, had the full system guages and all fitted today at Warrington by A.S Air Suspension. The first thing is this system cannot be fitted in 40 minutes as some have said regarding the Air ride basic system. So as always you gets what you pay for, and first impressions are very good. Sprinters are notorious for a [ soft rear ] and although I am still playing with pressures it seems to have cured most of that. And certainly most of the buffetting from 
H G Vs on the motorway. I usually say it how I see it and as I said berfore I was impressed with the product and now I have been very impressed with the service. Barrie


----------



## teemyob

*Neat*



trek said:


> Trev
> 
> just measured the rise & fall of my Dunlop air suspension on my Sprinter 518 ( 2 bags- one either side & each bag has two rings or sections so its not very tall)
> 
> its currently parked on a slope - rear end down but changing the air pressure from 0.5 bar which is the pressure I drive at (minimum allowed) to 7bar (maximum allowed) it lifts the rear end by approx 2 & 1/4 inches
> 
> I have the Dunlop compressor, tank & gauges fitted so can control it from the drivers seat
> 
> compressor & tank fitted under passenger seat gauges fitted on centre dashboard as shown in the picture
> 
> It may be worth speaking to MarcleLeisure or Dunlop to see if they would supply you with the taller 3 segment air bag as this would lift it higher ????
> 
> I only ever pump my air bags up when driving onto a camp site or over pot holed ground at walking pace as the van will rock from side to side alarmingly now the air bags doesn't stop this rocking but reduces it and it returns to normal so much quicker with the bags pumped up.
> 
> On the open road I leave them deflated on their minimum pressure as the ride is great without the air bags


How neat is that!

TM


----------



## alecturn1

*airride pressure*

i see from other posts pressure should be no less than 2 bar up to 7 bar max,do you reduce pressure or increase to cope with lorries passing or side winds?


----------



## Techno100

Increase = stiffer = less sway and roll


----------



## CliveKitchener

I've read this thread with interest and would like to add some information.

Someone has compared the AS kits to the Dunlop ones. Basically one of the guys who runs AS used to work for Dunlop, hence the similarity in designs! However the AS kits for the AL-KO chassis is not the same as the Dunlop units. The Dunlop units can be fitted by a good DIYer, where as the AS kit can only be fitted by AS.

The Dunlop and Firestone kits are not supplied with gauges, as those companies offer you the choice on whether you wish to run with the basic kits or upgrade them.

Another consideration between manufacturers is the design and finish of the kits. Some are quite crude in their design, where as others take the fixings and loading on the chassis in to consideration and envelop the chassis to give it extra strength. There are reports of deformation of the chassis when a poorly designed kit is used with a heavily laden vehicle. Some kits don't even allow the air spring to be mounted parallel and is always twisted, thus shortening its life. Obviously some are finished better than others by having the steel components galvanised, rather than painted.

The type of air springs/bellows should also be considered, as some are throw away items, and others you can replace just the rubber bellows in to your original steel end plates. An awful lot of air springs are made by the same company in Europe who mould what ever name you want on the side of them!

Some kits are supplied with 'push in' fittings for the air lines, these are indeed simple to use, but if there is any scratches on the air line when fitting, they can leak over time. They're also prone to leaking if the air line is pushed to one side. Some kits like the Dunlop kits are supplied with a compression type fitting. These are not the type with olives which can be problematic, and certainly not easy to reuse. The compression fitting used with the air assistance kits don't have an olive. Inside they have a small hose barb/tail on to which the air line is pushed, a good seal on its own, however there is also a collar that screws over the air line and hose tail to give an additional seal. These fittings give a very good and positive seal, even with damaged air lines, and also regardless of any strain put on the air line.

Lets talk leaks. There is a massive amount of air in a tyre, so a small slow leak has minimal effect, for example when checking the air pressure you always get a pist of air afterwards, this small amount of lost air has little effect. Now with the air springs/bellows used with these air assistance kits, there is a relatively small amount of air contained in the air spring, so a very small leak can have a dramatic effect, so when using a tyre gauge to check the air pressure on a basic kit you again have a small pist of air, you can quite easily half empty an air spring. So with the basic kits you need to over inflate, then slowly release air to your desired pressure.

I'd like to say you only get what you pay for, but with air assist kits I've not found this to be the case, so do plenty of research before purchasing your air assistance kit.


----------



## brillopad

For those of you that might be a bit handy, have a look here for the bags etc. i bought all the stuff needed for my sprinter, phoned the bloke told him what i wanted he sent the lot, all i had to do was make the brackets total price £130, mines a simple system its pumped up by a valve set in the side skirt.

Dennis http://www.airbagit.com/


----------



## dereversken

Interesting topic which i`m following because i`m also intersted in fitting air suspension to my sprinter chassis "a class". i notice that some air bags are inserted in place of the rubber bump stop. Is there not a danger to the air bag, if for example it becomes deflated and it then becomes the bump stop itself. The firestone(?) Drive Right system retains the rubber bump stop in place and actually adds a bracket to the axle underneath the bumpstop, to protect the airbag- i presume in case of deflation-so that it will not be able to fully compress, and cause itself damage!


----------



## CliveKitchener

dereversken said:


> Interesting topic which i`m following because i`m also intersted in fitting air suspension to my sprinter chassis "a class". i notice that some air bags are inserted in place of the rubber bump stop. Is there not a danger to the air bag, if for example it becomes deflated and it then becomes the bump stop itself. The firestone(?) Drive Right system retains the rubber bump stop in place and actually adds a bracket to the axle underneath the bumpstop, to protect the airbag- i presume in case of deflation-so that it will not be able to fully compress, and cause itself damage!


The Firestone does indeed retain the bump stops as they mount the air springs on the outside of the chassis, however due to the design of the air spring used, if used with insufficient air, there is a tendency for the bellows to get pinched and then requiring replacement. Firestone will not cover this type of damage, even if you try to claim its poor design, which it is. So the only other type of system you can use is where the air spring replaces the bump stop, but do inspect the brackets as not all Mercedes kits provide extra support for the chassis, or allow the air springs to be mounted true. Some systems also require fitting of a spacer between the axle and the leaf spring which leaves the back of the vehicle way too high.


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: Air Suspension*



teemyob said:


> Trouble is I find that the information can be very confusing.
> 
> Many have said that after fitting, lift is minimal.
> 
> What I would also like is to be able to increase pressure from the drivers seat. Not bothered if I have to have the dials on the dash.
> 
> Anyone with a 5 series Mercedes Sprinter who has managed to get at least 3" of lift would be of interest. We always drag along the ramp of Hull Ferries and many others. Same happens with certain inclines. Tow bar is starting to wear down.
> 
> TM


I can quite categorically state that I had the Goldschmitt fitted to an Adria and on full it lifted our rear end 7 inch (At the Towball)

It was very professionally fitted and is a great system.

They also loaned me a car whilst the work was being done and we spent some time in Waldurn which is a nice town.


----------



## dereversken

thanks clivekitchener, but it appears that driveright have anticipated the situation where the airbags may become deflated, by including a bracket which is added to the axle underneath the existing(retained) rubber bumpstop.I`ve been in contact with marcle leisure who told me that the dunlop system that they supply would be ok in the event of deflation to the airbag. I would be happy to receive any other help or info. regarding these systems, since i want to uprate the back axle weight allowance on the motorhome.....thanks Ken


----------



## CliveKitchener

dereversken said:


> thanks clivekitchener, but it appears that driveright have anticipated the situation where the airbags may become deflated, by including a bracket which is added to the axle underneath the existing(retained) rubber bumpstop.I`ve been in contact with marcle leisure who told me that the dunlop system that they supply would be ok in the event of deflation to the airbag. I would be happy to receive any other help or info. regarding these systems, since i want to uprate the back axle weight allowance on the motorhome.....thanks Ken


These kits are not cheap, so ask the seller if they will give you a full refund if the system does not do what you want. The good ones will have no hesitation, where as others... well..

I'd be very cautious about what Firestone say about their Mercedes kits. If they say, and likely to say, they've never encountered any problems, they're not being honest as I've found from experience!

Check out what the sellers do about warranties? Do they expect you to return the faulty item (at your cost) and wait for their assessment before sending out a replacement, or tell you its your fault and have to buy a fresh item! I know the good retailers will send out and return at their cost, rather than keep the customers vehicle off the road.


----------



## dereversken

they do say that if the airbags are not fitted correctly, then, as i would expect they would not replace them, but the point is at least they have designed a bracket to put on the axle underneath the existing and retained bumpstop to prevent the airbag from damage due to its deflation say. Is the dunlop system able to cope in the same situation? or the airide system, which does appear to have a one size fits all scenario?! to expand on that i should say that i believe, both in the airide and dunlop system each bumpstop is removed and the airbags are fitted in their place, so what protection would there be in the event of deflation of the airbags?


----------



## loughrigg

The system on my 2002 Autocruise (fitted by Autocruise (pre-Swift) at conversion) is made by Kuhn Autotechnik

http://www.kuhn-autotechnik.de/ehtm/start.htm

Their description of the system as "supplementary pneumatic springs" is a little less snappy than air-ride, but I think the effect is much the same.

If I remember correctly, I think Kuhn manufacture systems factory fitted by Fiat on some of their commercial vehicles.

They appear to sell direct, so might be an option for someone considering a DIY installation - unfortunately, the catalogue is in German.

Mike


----------



## dandywarhol

Here's another option - and often cheaper. I used them on my Mazda Bongo with great success - especially towing 500kg of motorbikes behind down to Spain

http://www.airliftcompany.com/index.php

There are several dealers in the UK, though I imported mine.


----------



## CliveKitchener

dereversken said:


> they do say that if the airbags are not fitted correctly, then, as i would expect they would not replace them, but the point is at least they have designed a bracket to put on the axle underneath the existing and retained bumpstop to prevent the airbag from damage due to its deflation say. Is the dunlop system able to cope in the same situation? or the airide system, which does appear to have a one size fits all scenario?! to expand on that i should say that i believe, both in the airide and dunlop system each bumpstop is removed and the airbags are fitted in their place, so what protection would there be in the event of deflation of the airbags?


You've mentioned two makes, Airide (TM) the kit made by a UK company that has changed hands several times, rather than the Firestone Airide (Completely different, and the second company Dunlop, so let me forward some of my experience.

The Airide (TM) system does not mount the air springs squarely, nor does it provide extra strength to the chassis, plus the rear end is usually far too high (I've come across several companies who have been requested to remove the Airide (TM) due to the height problem. There is a likelihood that the air spring can be damaged when not inflated correctly. Additional to the basic kit, Airide (TM) insist you purchase what they call a "camping car kit" which is basically some 50mm spacers to mount between the leaf spring and the axle to help prevent their incorrectly mounted air springs bottoming out. Some Mercedes motorhomes are fitted with the CCK when the conversion takes place, so you may not always require the CCK.

The Dunlop system does have its air spring mounted squarely. Does not require packers between the leaf springs and axle, The top bracket also encases the chassis to give it more strength and prevent damage. If the system is used without sufficient air pressure, the bellows won't get damaged.

Regardless of what vehicle you have, you'll have a job finding a better designed kit and value for money with good support that the Dunlop range offer.

I think the Dunlop website has some fitting instructions that you can download to get a feel for their kits, if not, ask them.

Moving away from your post to a comment elsewhere, as far as I know, Dunlop do not have any air assist kits (aka supplementary pneumatic springs) for rear suspensions fitted with coil springs (for example Mazda Bongos, VW T4's etc.), unless you completely do away with the original springs and fit air springs with a compressor etc. to give you a true full air suspension (rather than "air assist"). Vehicles with coil springs can be fitted with an air bladder inside the coil spring (providing the space isn't already occupied by an over grown bump stop or shock absorber). The life span of an air bladder will not be as long as an air spring as its constantly rubbing against the metal coil spring that can rust and have grit etc. jammed between the bladder wall and the coil spring. Because of this friction problem, I have seen some bladders inserted in to a cloth/canvas type bag before being inserted in to the coil spring.

There's loads of makes out there to choose from (no mater how many makes you mention here, someone will come along and suggest more), but steer clear of ones without any TUV certification, and some of the un-named cheapos that I've seen on display at shows. There is one advert in the magazines that claim to have the only European approved kits, this is not true as there are many makes now on the market that are European/TUV approved.

Do remember to tell your insurance company you have fitted air assister's, as if you have an accident, whether its your fault or not, insurance companies are very quick to void your policy and that could be very costly.

I think this is my last 'free' post, so won't be able to offer any more help and experience with pneumatic suspension systems, or what ever you'd like to translate the term in to. Also there's no point sending me a pm as I have no access to the pm system, sorry.


----------



## dandywarhol

The above about the bellows inserted into coil springs as supplementary springs shouldn't be a problem with proper preventative maintenance The rust/friction problem should be virtually non existent and a good coating or silicon spray (then wiped dry) before fitting) helps IMO. 4 Years fitting and my previously owned Bongo is still benefiting from the Airlifts


----------



## Badger777

SaddleTramp said:


> I had the Goldschmit system installed.
> 
> No sway when being overtaken at any speed by juggernauts.
> No Sway from ANY high side winds even the French Mistral nor the Greek Maestro.
> You control it from drivers seat
> You can get an extra few inches lift when needed within seconds.
> It works automatically and adjust the pressure in each side when cornering etc
> 
> You can purchase it and fit it yourself.


 Hi saddle tramp where didyou purchase the goldschmit me iam in yorkshire thanks Badger777


----------



## oscardaisy

fitted airide to my autotrail would not be whithout it. easy to fit I live in leeds let me no if you want a demo and you can have a demo
Easy to fit


----------



## MiketheWelshman

Hi all, just a few things to consider, additional air bags to stiffen springs , control body roll etc will only allow very limited amount of lift, they are not capable of straightening out the existing road spring to any great extent ( simple equation, area x pressure=force applied) Load equals weight of van+ force to straighten spring, put simply, two or four small air bags are not going to raise a large camper van much. 
With a conventional spring arrangement there are only two ways to raise the height, add a spacer to the existing spring anchor to raise the axle above it, or a better option, straighten old springs or fit new. If not obvious from the above, also consider the additional forces generated by the addition of extra loading on the chassis in unreinforced areas. To sum up, additional air bags to control roll are fine if the van is already high enough on the the rear, indeed fitting them to a new vehicle will help to prevent springs sagging/ settling down over a period of time.
Hope this helps, personally after much thought, I have gone for complete replacement of rear suspension for full air type, this gives me the option to raise the rear end from the dash by 3" or lower it by 4" to load the scooter into the garage. 
An added bonus is parking on a slope is easier as well, with lifting the front a couple of inches first then lowering the rear end, the tow bar ends up touching the floor, a full 15" lower than max !
Mike


----------



## Techno100

Just to complete my original thread opening post. Dunlop it is

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120444-.html


----------

